# Tails-n-Wings at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Capt. Chris Martin*
One of the great things about Bay Flats Lodge is the chance to meet people from all over the country. Last night in the dining room we had groups from Kansas, Georgia, Louisiana and South Carolina not to mention our own home state. Although thereâ€™s many miles that separate these states from Texas the atmosphere conversation and laughter would make you think we had all come from the same home town. Itâ€™s a special blessing to meet and serve these folks and to have the chance to share a little Texas hospitality Bay Flats Lodge style.


----------

